# Lexie Mae. 10/12/08.



## xXDonnaXx

Ok, so here goes. My birth story. :)

Sunday 7/12/08. It was 4:00am, Was in bed & I did my usual trip to the toilet. To find i'd lost some of my plug. I was up & down alot since that toilet trip. Then I started getting pains every 10minutes. They was just like a sharp pain in my pelvic area, and my bump was hardening. They was managable, so I went to sleep. 

Monday 8/12/08. I was still getting the pains 10minutes apart. But they was irregular. One hour i'd have none. The next i'd have them through the full hour. This went on all day, on & off until 8pm. And kept losing more of my plug each time I went to the loo. The pains then came every 5minutes. Still managable, sharp pain in my pelvic area, little bit of back ache, & bump hardening. I went to bed as normal, but couldn't sleep because the sharp pain coming every 5minutes was keeping me up. It wasn't hurting much but was enough to keep me awake. So I didn't sleep a wink that night. I got up for a bath at 4:00am, to see if that eased it. It didn't, so I thought "I must be in labour then?" 

Tuesday 9/12/08. So I was up all night last night. Now these pains are every 3minutes. They're not getting stronger, and the pains in the same place. My back, my pelvic area. I had pressure in my bottom at this point. So I decided to ring the hospital & tell them I'm having contractions every 3minutes. Sometimes it'd be 5. Or 7-8. She said "They're not contractions love, they're effacement pains. Have a bath, take some paracetamol. They can get stronger, and regular. But it's just your body preparing for labour" I was annoyed they didn't ask for me to go in. How did they know I wasn't in labour? Are they telepathic? ...lol. So I thought ok. I'm not in labour, but why are these pains every 3minutes,? Strange. So I left it. Tonight is my sisters dance show. The pains had settled off by dinner, so I thought brilliant I can still go. But tea time came and they started again, every 5 minutes. Still the same pain, no different. Ok, so it was time for my family to go to the show. I was babysitting my little sister whilst they went. And 1hr after they'd gone, The pains got abit stronger. It was more sharp in my pelvic area. So I rang the hospital again at 8pm. And said I rang this morning about contractions I was getting. And I explained where the pains where, and that I had pressure in my bum. But I said they'd gotten stronger. She said the same as the other midwife.. "Yeah, they do sound like effacement pains, but if you want to come in, it's upto you. We are very busy so you might be waiting a while, and you may get sent home. But if you think you need to come in that's fine." So I had to ring my mum up, she had to come out of the show to come to hospital with me. I was thinking oh they'll just send me home. It's probably effacement pains like theyre saying. So I got hooked onto monitor, contractions still coming every 3-4 mins. She did an internal and said "Yep, Babys heads really low. You're 4, nearing 5 cm." I said "Really?" And laughed, cause these pains were managable. She said "You must be one of those people with a good pain threshold" So I was all smiles then. Midwife took me to the delivery room, and said she would get me an exercise ball to bounce on and try and get baby further down. She got the tens machine on my back too. So I was bouncing on the ball for 2 hours, chatting away to my mum & midwife, laughing and smiling. Midwife kept saying "You're doing really well, still smiling so it musn't be hurting that much" lol. It wasn't though. So I kept thinking, Is this really labour?! Anyway, at 11pm I said when you break my waters i'd like a pain relief injection. (Because I've heard once your waters go the pain really hits you). So I had my waters broke, and how wierd is that lol. It was red hot! Ha. And was giving an injection in my leg. I don't know what it was but it was either pethadine or meptid. 12'oclock came and I was getting stronger contractions, so I was using gas & air to ease the pain. I was still managing. Me and mum was talking and watching tele at this point. And I'd have gas & air when a contraction came on. The next thing I know it's 2'oclock and I feel like pushing. But the thing was the contractions weren't hurting as much as they was when I was 7-8cm. She said ok youre fully dialated tell me when you're ready to push. I kept saying I don't know cause the contractions are not coming. She said "You're having one now, Push" So I pushed for 10minutes in an upright position. Midwife said this position isn't working for you. We'll try you on your side. So on my side I go, with my right leg bent and me holding on to it, being told to pull it when Im pushing. So I'm pushing & she's saying more, more, I said I can't the pains gone. Lol. She said it's not. Push! And the next thing was ok now a big hard push for the forehead, then the nose, then the mouth. So I listened to her did that, then she was out. 2:39am! Lol. I didn't get the "Burning sensation" people say they get when the babys coming out. Midwife was pulling me open that much I didn't feel anything lol. She checked me for tears, but only had 3 grazes. She said we might need stitch them just incase they open. I said "Nahh we don't need do that" lol. But anyway she did. So I had 3 stitches inside. All that was done. I was told they was looking for a bed in the ward for me to go on. 6am came, still awake, no bed available yet. They said once she's 6hrs old you can go home but the doctor has to check her over first. Were trying to find you a bed. 7am came, no bed. 8am came no bed. Lol, I said I'm going home at 9 o clock. So 9:30 the doctor finally came in, I was still on the bed with a pad underneath me, couldn't wait get dressed! Then he checked her, and I went home at 9:45am. I didn't wanna stay there messin about when I could be at home. The only pain I've got is piles, I got alot from pushing so they're abit sore when I walk. But other than that I enjoyed labour, and it was easier than I expected. :) It's definately not the worst pain I'll ever get. :D She was 8lb 02. 55cm long. :) We went for our first walk 2 days after she was born. To tesco, hehe. Good luck too all those due soon. :)

Here you go a few more pictures. x
https://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5267/image003aen8.jpg
https://img407.imageshack.us/img407/image003aen8.jpg/1/w240.png
https://img407.imageshack.us/img407/8760/image022qy7.jpg
https://img407.imageshack.us/img407/image022qy7.jpg/1/w240.png
https://img148.imageshack.us/img148/7767/image016do6.jpg
https://img407.imageshack.us/img407/4489/image026tv5.jpg
https://img407.imageshack.us/img407/image026tv5.jpg/1/w240.png


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congratulations hun!!

And well done on the swift birth :)


----------



## sparkswillfly

Shes so pretty! You sound like you had a perfect labour. Lucky you. x


----------



## princessellie

wow!! i didnt even know u were in labour lol, u kept that one quiet ;) shes proper gorgeous and i cant believe how easy it was for u! uve given me hope!!

well done babe

xxx


----------



## Michy

She is gorgeous, huge congrats, you were amazing!!:cloud9:


----------



## Drazic<3

shes adorable!
So glad you had a good labour. 
-x-


----------



## danni2609

Well done hun!! Shes gorgeous hope my births like urs


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations
I am glad your labour went well
What a lovely christmas present
xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratuations!!

Sounds like you had a great birth experience x


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congratulations and well done!

Lexie is so beautiful :D


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations, shes gorgeous


----------



## emma_27

What a great birth!! Congratulations!


----------



## bambikate

wow what a great labour! congrats honey she is a cutie x x


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hun, she is so cute

well done

Lou
xxx


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Sounds like you had a really good labour!
Congrats, shes absolutley gorgeous!


----------



## WTTMommy

Congrats!! Why can't all labour be that easy? ;)


----------



## Tiff

She's gorgeous!!!

Congrats hun!


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats, shes lovely! Sounds like u had the perfect labour! x


----------



## claralouise

shes a stunner well done donna, can i have your labour lol it sounds a doddle 
Louise xx


----------



## ryder

Shes gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations hunny, she's absolutely gorgeous :hugs: xxx


----------



## helen1234

conratulations
she's a darling
xx


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## MUMOF5

Shes lovely. Congratulations. Very good to hear a positive birth story. xx


----------



## nessajane

congratulations donna!! well done, shes gorgeous :) xx


----------



## alphatee

awwww shes beautiful & well done im glad ur labour & birth went so well, well done xx


----------



## elm

Congratulations!! What a lovely little girl you have :)

Sounds like you had a great labour!

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS!!! 

She is beautiful!!


----------



## DonnaBallona

huge congratulations to you!! and well doen on such a fantastic birth-you have the envy of all the pregnant mummies-to-be around you now!!! :blush: Well done again-she's a little stunner. :hugs: x x


----------



## nickyb

huge congrats hunny xxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) xx


----------



## Becky

Congratulations x


----------



## Beltane

Congrats- sounds like you had a super easy labor! Lucky girl!


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun x x


----------



## pinkmummy

Well done hun hope my birth is as good as yours lol!! :D Shes gorgeous :D xxx


----------



## XKatX

Congratulaions Donna! Thats a nice brith story. Gorgeous girly too!!! x x


----------



## Belle

congratulations. xx


----------



## hellotasha

well done hun, shes beautiful xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

What a great birth story. Congrats she's beautiful.


----------



## rita lewis

your labour sound pretty good! weel done
she looks adorable!
xx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Well done and congrats on your cute baby girlie!


----------



## avistar

aww congrats! You and my friend had your daughters on the same day :)


----------



## Jem

Congrats and what a lovely birth experience! x


----------



## Chris77

Congrats! So precious!!


----------



## bex

congratulations xx


----------



## PeanutBean

She's so lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## Mervs Mum

WEll done honey!!!!! Shes boooootiful x


----------



## mrscookie

what an amazing birth, thankyou so much for letting us know there is hope! lol
lexie is beautiful xxxxx congratulations


----------



## lauriech

:cloud9: Awwww - congratulations hun on your little princess! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## pinkmac85

Congrats!! She is beautiful! Sounds like you had a perfect experience! Congrats again!


----------



## Jkelmum

congrats x


----------



## AubreyK80

awww congrats :) what a beautiful baby .


----------



## princess_bump

omg what a star you are donna, well done, she is just utterly gorgeous, huge congratulations x


----------



## mrs shine

Congratulations, she's gorgeous. Glad you a had a good labour


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! You did so well and had an amazing birth experience. Your little girl is beautiful.

xxx


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

Congratulatons she is lovely!


----------



## Bellylicious

Congratulations! Sounds like you had an awesome labour and birth, lucky you!


----------



## nataliecn

congrats hun! she's beeeeeautiful!!!


----------



## smileycelerys

congrates shes gorgeous! im glad you had such a calm and relitivly easy labour.


----------



## Elli21

congrats hun x x shes beautiful


----------



## massacubano

congrats :happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

Oh I love her she is gorgeous!!! xxx


----------



## Sarahkka

You're amazing!
Great story and beautiful daughter!
Congratulations!


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations hun

:pink:


----------



## Dona

Great birth! Well done xx


----------



## momandpeanut

She is a little stunner congratulations !!


----------



## greenkat

Congrats!


----------



## HAYS

Congrats hun she is gorgeous
xxx


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! xx


----------

